# LOCKHEED PV-1 VENTURA



## Ron Handgraaf (Aug 29, 2007)

And here it is!
Pilot's Flight Operating Instructions
for the
LOCKHEED PV-1 VENTURA.
A small, but beautiful manual, with a lot of illustrations and some color pages.

Regards

Ron

Lockheed PV-1 Ventura


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks Ron, another gem!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2007)

Very cool Ron!


----------

